# Where to go from here ...



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

We have been working with Hedwig and Albus with click training. Hedwig will follow his stick anywhere. If he was capable of doing a backflip he would, but where do I go from here? What other things can I do with him? Also, Al gets bored with the stick ... he will walk right past it and the millet to go exploring or to get to our shoulder ... any ideas on what we could do to get him more interested in the training? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Since one of your birds is getting bored it IS time to move on to other tricks! This guy shows a way to train specific behaviors. It can be whatever you like: http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1272161/how_to_train_a_cockatiel_to_do_tricks/


----------



## lovinbirdies (Jan 30, 2009)

*Thank you ...*

Thank you for that video ... that bird was so cute. I have watched a lot of Chet Wommachs videos before. So we should only move on with Al because he is bored, but then wait with Hedwig because he isn't?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You could teach the retrieve: picking up an object and dropping it in your hand. That's commonly taught as a second behavior.


----------

